# Fault finding and diagnostics



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Fault finding and diagnostics*

- *Dashpod Warning Symbols:* From the quick reference guide - your first clue.
- *N75 valve explained:* How the N75 works as an aid to diagnosis - courtesy of peter-ss.
- *Boost leak testing:* How to test for leaks in the turbo system - courtesy of Tony Rigby
- *Oil pressure testing:* How to test test your oil pressure - courtesy of John-H, Wak and Chip_iTT
- *N249 problems:* How to diagnose problems with N249 (divert valve control) - courtesy of Doug Short
- *Charge Air System FAQ:* How to understand and diagnose the charge air system - courtesy of Doug Short
- *Battery problems:* - Battery starting problems diagnosed - courtesy of John-H.
- *Coolant temperature:* - Coolant temperature problems diagnosed with climate control codes - courtesy Hoggy.
- *Climate control codes:* - How to find hidden climate control codes - courtesy Pliskenmovies.

*Vag-Com...*

- *What is Vag-Com?:* Basics of Vag-Com - the best diagnostic tool - described in detail courtesy of Wak.
- *Vag-Com home:* Ross Tech website - the home of Vag-Com where you can download the shareware version for free or upgrade to the full version for $99. 
- *Vag-Com cable options:* Some discussion of suitable Vag-Com cables and where to get them. 
- *Vag-Com Wiki:* Ross Tech Wiki knowledge base main page including other vehicles.
- *Vag-Com fault codes 1:* From Ross Tech Wiki detailing list of fault codes with possible symptoms, causes, solutions and notes. 
- *Vag-Com fault codes 2:* Simple list of fault codes with basic title. 
- *Vag-Com fault codes 3:* Simple list of fault codes with basic title. 
- *Vag-Com fault codes 4:* pdf - courtesy of ecko2702.

- *BUTT Dyno:* How to use Vag-Com to generate a BHP/Torqe graph. 
- *Reset long/lat sensors :* How to use Vag-Com to recalibrate your ESP sensors -courtesy of Tony Rigby. 
- *MPG correction :* How to use Vag-Com to recalibrate your dashpod MGP reading - courtesy of peter-ss.
- *Fuel pump diagnosis (pdf):* Vag-Com diagnosis of fuelling issues with the fuel pump - courtesy of John-H.
- *MPG correction:* Using Vag-Com to correct your dashpod DIS MPG accuracy - courtesy of peter-ss.

*Liquid...*
-









- *Liquid website:* Liquid display - give your car multiple gauges in one unit with many useful diagnostic functions - inspired by Vag-Com - designed for convenience.
- *Liquid hard wire:* How to permanently install your Liquid gauge with permanent wiring - courtesy of bigsyd
- *TT Tweakers guide (pdf):* Huge amount of information from general maintenance and diagnostics to performance modifications - courtesy of Jonas

*Tips...*

Don't jump to conclusions - this can be expensive. Analyse the problem carefully and double and trebble check before deciding to replace an item. Remember faults can be intermittent and not show up properly when you look the first or even second time :wink:

etc


----------

